# Maching Cast Iron Flywheel



## Tony Bird (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi,

I usually keep a 3" to 4" flywheel in stock as it is usually a suitable size for most of the engines that I design and build. Having used my last flywheel on a model, recently at a ME exhibition I bought a replacement casting. Unfortunately the only suitable flywheel casting I could find at the exhibition was flawed, there were blow holes in its centre boss. The seller only wanted a £1 for it so it wasn't much of a gamble. After cleaning up and a coat of paint it was machined. The following photographs show the result.








The casting was then centre drilled followed by a large drill before boring.





A new boss was turned.





And the flywheel attached using Loctite.





Boss drilled for screw.





Finished flywheel.





I wouldn't normally machine a casting until I had a use for it but as it was defective I needed to know if it was OK.  Certainly the quality of the cast iron was very good.

Regards Tony.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nicely done.  A good repair on an otherwise good looking flywheel

Mr. Bird 1
Scrap bin  0

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## BaronJ (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Tony,

Man after my own heart.  Excellent work.  A good find and good recovery.

FWIW I grab old dumbbell weights from the local scrappy when I spot them.

Seasons Greetings.


----------

